# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  قرأءة تحليلية... الاعلام الرياضي وعلاقته بمباراة السودان وسويزلاند

## نادرالداني

*الاعلام الرياضي يعتبر احد اركان الرياضة وواحد من عناصرها الفعالة ، ولا ينكر احد دوره في شأن الرياضة في السودان ، ونحن هنا لا نريد ان نتحدث عن دور الاعلام الرياضي في شأن الرياضة ككل لكننا نخصص هذه الجزئية للحديث عن كرة القدم معشوقة الملائيين وما هو دور الاعلام الرياضي ونقصد به هنا الصحف الرياضية والاذاعة بما فيها من برامج رياضية والتلفاز بما يبثه من برامج رياضية وكذلك النقاد والصحفيين الرياضيين وايضا المنتديات وما تضج به من آراء لاعضاء وجماهير القمة كل على هواه ورأيه السديد او المخطيئ حيث يسمح في هذه المنتديات  بكتابة كل الآراء ما عادا التي تخدش الحياء او تمس الادب بصفة خاصة او ما يتفق على انه غير صالح للنشر فيها فيتم بتره او حذفه بواسطة مشرفين معيين لذلك الغرض ولغيره.
تأثير الاعلام الرياضي على اي مباراة يلعبها المنتخب او احد ضلعي القمة (الهلال والمريخ) هو تأثير في غاية الاهمية حيث يحاول الاعلام ان ينشر الحقائق على الملأ وتأتي هذه الحقائق متباينة احياناً ومتفق عليها احياناً اخرى ، وذلك على حسب الحالة او الظروف التي تواكب تلك المباراة . فيدخل الفريق ارض الملعب وهو مشبع بالحالة التي عليها نشرها الاعلام مما ينعكس سلباً او ايجاباً على تلك المباراة ، فالاعلام مثلا يشحذ همم الجماهير واللاعبين لتحقيق الفوز بالمباراة المعنية ويركز كل كلامه ونقده على قوة المنافس وبالتالي تأتي ردة الفعل من قبل الجماهير واللاعبين سواء فالجمهور يدخل المباراة بكميات كبيرة لمشاهدة ماذا يفعل اللاعبون امام هذا الفريق العملاق بكل هذه الامكانيات الكبيرة واما من جهة اللاعبون فانهم يتهيبون اللقاء ويحسبون له الف حساب وبالطبع فان قراءة الاعلام للواقع تكون حسب تاريخ الفريق وماضيه وما اداه من مباريات سابقة قبل ملاقاته الفريق السوداني فتصوير الفريق بانه فريق قوي يدفع الجماهير لرؤيته وكذلك لمشاهدة كيف يتصرف الفريق السوداني امام هذه القوى العظمى 
سنواصل،،،
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*واليكم هذه الحالة والتي تلاقى فيها منتخبنا مع منتخب سويزرلاند ففي هذه المباراة بالذات  كان الاعلام الرياضي بمختلف عناصره من صحف ومجلات واذاعة ومنتديات يركز في هذه المباراة على عدة جوانب اعتبرها الاعلام مهمة وركز جل اهتمامه اتجاهها وهي على النحو التالي :
·الفريق الضيف اضعف فرق المجموعة .
·يجب الفوز عليه باكبر عدد من الاهداف .
·اي مجموعة من اللاعبين قادرة على تحقيق الهدف وهو الفوز باكبر كمية من الاهداف حيث اهمل الاعلام الحديث عن تشكيلة المنتخب ولم يقم بايرادها حتى في يوم المباراة وكان جل تركيزه على حساب النقاط وسباقنا مع غانا واللحاق بها بل واهمل الاعلام الحديث عن منتخب الكنغو وما يمكن ان يفعله في سبيل التنافس على احدى البطاقتين الاولى والثانية بل تم التركيز على هذه النقاط وبالتالي تأثر مازدا بذلك وتأثر معه اللاعبون في ارضية الملعب وتأثر الجمهور الكبير الذي دخل المباراة بجلوسه ساكتاً طيلة زمن المباراة  وحتى نهايتها ولم تقم بالتشجيع سوى فئة قليلة للغاية كانت تسمع اصواتها ضئيلة وايضا كالعادة نسمع التشجيع بعد احراز الاهداف وكل ذلك بسبب ما خلفه الاعلام  من معلومات وحقائق بان المنتخب سيهزم الضيوف لا محالة لانهم ضعفاء ولن يستطيعون الوقوف امام المد السوداني الكاسر لذا حضر الجمهور ليستمتع بالجلوس والنظر للاعبين وهم يؤدون مارسمه لهم الاعلام بالامس قبل بداية المباراة لهذا لم يؤدي الجمهور ما عليه من دور وجلس يتفرج ولولا المهارات الفردية لبعض لاعبي السودان وخبرتهم لما خرج مازدا ورفاقه بهذه النتيجة الضئيلة فهل يعقل ان نترك هذه الفرصة  التي كانت بين ايدينا تضيع ونحرز ثلاثة اهداف فقط وكان بامكاننا ان نسجل اكثر من تسعة اهداف لو قام كل مسئول عن هذه المباراة بدوره الكامل ومن ضمن ذلك الجمهور .
·حتى اللاعبون جلسوا يتفرجون في بعض اوقات المباراة وكان بامكانهم اللعب بقوة وحماس وغيرة حتى يغيروا حال النتيجة ولكن ... بل ان الفريق الضيف ضاعت له اكثر من فرصة وفعل في خط وسطنا العجب العجاب وتلاعب به في مرات كثيرة .
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*لم يهتم الاعلام كثيراً بسرد المجموعة التي سوف يدفع بها مازدا وكيفية اللعب او الطريقة التي سيلعب بها مازدا فالكل كان ينتظر وقت المباراة ليشاهد كيف نجهز على الفريق الضيف ولم يتوقع احد ان يظهر الفريق السويزلاندي بهذا المستوى الجيد مع العلم بان هذا الفريق قد ظهر بصورة جيدة للغاية وهي اول مباراة يظهر فيها بهذا المستوى الطيب .
ولنسأل سؤال محدد : لماذا ظهر الفريق الضيف بهذا المستوى الجيد امام منتخب السودان فقط وليس امام الفرق الاخرى (غانا والكنغو ) ؟؟؟ والجواب لان  مازدا لم يعط هذا الفريق حقه من الاحترام الكافي ولو فعل مازدا ذلك لسعى لتقفيل لعب الضيوف بمجرد استلامهم للكرة ولان مازدا لم يعط الناحية الهجومية الاهتمام الاكبر ولانه كان يعرف في غرارة نفسه بان اي مجموعة يدفع بها في هذه المباراة فانها كفيلة بالحاق هزيمة بالفريق السيوزلاندي ولكن شيئاً من ذلك لم يحدث لانه وضح بان لاعبوا السودان كانوا يسعون فعلا للنصر لكنهم لم يعرفوا كيف يتعاملوا مع هذا الفريق عند استلامه للكرة وكانت عملية التغطية معدومة وعملية الضغط على الخصم عند الاستلام غير كافية لتمكين منتخب السودان من التقدم بصورة متواصلة حيث ادى اللاعبون مهامهم بتفريط في الخانات والواجبات والمهام الموكلة لهم لذا جاء لعبهم وهدفهم للوصول الى المرمى بدون تكتيك معين وخطة سليمة هو الطاغي على اداؤهم في الملعب .
بيد ان الطريق المثالية للاجهاز على الفريق الضيف كانت تتمثل في الاتي :
اللعب بتشكيلة تتكون من : المعز او بهاء الدين في المرمى ايهما كان سيؤدي المهمة وفي الدفاع سفاري ومساوي وعلى الطرف اليمين بله جابر (نزعة هجومية) وفي الشمال موسى الزومة (قوة +هجوم) وفي الارتكاز عمر بخيت والشغيل ثم قلق في الوسط اليمين والعجب في الوسط الشمال مع الدفع بثنائي المقدمة الهجومية كاريكا وبكري المدينة من اول وهلة .
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*هذه هي التشكيلة المثلى في رأيي المتواضع والتي كانت ستجبر المنتخب الضيف على المكوث في منطقته طوال التسعين دقيقة بعد ان يتم اللعب عن طريق الاقواس وطريقة الاقواس هي طريقة تتبعها الدول المتقدمة في كرة القدم امثال البرازيل والارجنتين وغيرها في محاصرة الفرق الضعيفة بحيث تنتقل الكرة برشاقة وخفة وباصات قصيرة من الطرف اليمين للطرف اليسار مع اللعب من العمق ومحاولة الاختراق وتجريب كل المواضع لايجاد الثغرات وفي حال انقطاع الكرة من الضيوف فانه يجب ارجاعها باسرع وقت ممكن وباي ثمن مع عمل ساتر سريع مع تسريع اللعب وانتقال الهجمة بسرعة للاطراف وفي حالة اغلاق احد الاطراف تنتقل الكرة للطرف الاخر وهكذا عكس الكرات وايجاد الثغرات بمعني عدم اتاحة الفرصة للفريق الضيف حتى يتنفس او يسترجع قواه او تفكيره مع عدم اعطاؤه اي مساحة او زمن لنقل الكرة اي انه يجب ان تكون الكرة في اغلب وقت المباراة بحوزة السودان مع الاستمرار في الضغط المتواصل منتصف ملعبه بصورة متواصلة مع التركيز الكامل على عدم فقدان الكرة بالارسال الطويل او العرضي  ويكون ذلك بتنويع اللعب القصير وفتح الخانة مع تقارب اللاعبين والتقدم خطوة خطوة نحو المرمى وعدم التزام اللاعبين بخانات معينة فكل مجموعة تؤدي دورها حتى لا تخل بالعمل الجماعي الساعي لاحراز اكبر كمية من الاهداف .
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*ان الهدف من لعب مباراة منتخبنا امام سيوزيلاند كان واضحا وهو اللعب بقوة من اجل الفوز باكبر عدد من الاهداف  لذا كان ينبغي ان يقوم كل شخص بدوره على اكمل وجه لكن الذي حدث بان هناك اخفاق واخفاق كبير في من كل الاطراف ( الاعلام ، الجمهور ، اللاعبين ، المدربين .... الخ ) .
اذا كنا نلعب  كرة القدم مع الفرق التي تفوقنا مستويات او تقاربنا المستوى من اجل الفوز او احراز الاهداف ـ هدف او هدفين او ثلاثة فاننا امام سويزلاند لم نؤدي ما علينا من ادوار وذلك لان النتيجة التي انتهت عليها المباراة تؤكد باننا كنا مستهترين لا بعد الحدود ولم نقم بكل ما طلب منا من ادوار .
فما السبب يا ترى في ذلك المستوى الذي جعلنا نحرز ثلاثة اهداف فقط وبمجهودات فردية فلو نظرنا للهدف الاول فان بشة كان متابعاً للكرة التي ارتدت وقام بادخالها في المرمى ولم يكن هناك جملة تكتيكية مرسومة لهذا الهدف ولكن التهديفة نفسها التي اتت من قلق كانت قوية ولو لاحظنا فان بشة يمتاز بالمتابعة وقنص الفرص بينما يمتاز قلق بقوة التسديد وبالتالي استغل اللاعبان السودانيان الميزة التي يتميزان بها والخبرة التي اتصفا بها في مثل هذه اللعبات اي التهديف ثم انتهاز الفرصة في هذا الموضع ونفذا بسهولة عملية الهدف الاول .
واما الهدف الثاني فكان من مجهود فردي رائع لبشة عندما راوغ اكثر من لاعب وانفرد بالمرمى وغرف الكرة لوب في الزاوية البعيدة شمال الحارس هدف بمجهود فردي وليس بجملة تكتيكية ملعوبة وتم دراستها في التمارين او قام بها الفريق قبل ذلك .
ثم هناك الهدف الثالث وهو ايضا اتى من خلال استعمال اللاعب مهند الطاهر لمهارته الفائقة في التهديف ولولا دخول مهند في الشوط الثاني لحسبنا ان السودان سيخرج فائز بنتيجة 2/صفر .
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*ما ابحث فيه وما اكتب عنه هو حال الكرة السودانية فحتى الان اللاعب السوداني لم يستوعب الدرس جيدا ولم نشاهد اي تكتيك واضح في مباراتنا امام سويزلاند فاللاعبون كانوا يرون وقبل دخولهم لارض الملعب بانهم فائزون لا محالة ولم يفكروا في كيفية الفوز وانما تركوا ذلك للظروف واملوا في ضعف الضيوف ووهنهم حتى يحققوا الفوز عليهم .
وقد آتسآل لو ان مازدا لعب امام فريق ابوعنجة او بري او منتخب جامعة السودان او منتخب رفاعة او الحصاحيصا فما مدى تفكيره وكيف ستكون المحاضرة التي سيلقيها مازدا على اللاعبين وكيف سيكون شعور اللاعبين وهم مقبلون على المباراة وما هو شعور الجمهور وهو داخل على المباراة وهل سيقوم الجمهور بعملية التشجيع كما لو ان السودان يلعب امام البرازيل مثلا . قطعاً الاجابة هي ان الجمهور سيدخل وعلى باله اكبر نتيجة سيحققها المنتخب وان لاعبيه سيتفننون وسيلعبون مباراة جميلة شبه استعراضية لانعدام عنصر المقارنة بينهم وبين تلك المنتخبات وكذلك اللاعبون فانهم يلعبون بارتياح شديد ولا يبذلون قصارى جهدهم في نيل الشباك وانما سيعملون على الوصول اليها باقل مجهود .
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*[justify] 
ولننظر للمعادلة الآتية وفق التحليل التالي:


فريق قوي(زائر) + فريق قوي (صاحب ارض) = يلعب صاحب الارض بقوة وحماس وغيره + تشجيع جماهيري كبير = فوز جميل واداء احلى وروح طيبة والنتيجة تقدم في المستوى . (تونس 1 ـ السودان 3) فريق ضعيف (زائر) + فريق قوي(صاحب ارض) = يلعب صاحب الارض باستهتار + ضعف في التشجيع مع كثرة الجماهير = فوز بدون نتيجة مرجوة تحقق الهدف الاسمى . (سويزلاند 0 ـ السودان 3)فريق قوي (زائر) + فريق ضعيف (صاحب ارض) = مباراة متوقع نتيجتها لصالح الزوار + تشجيع داوي لصاحب الارض + حماس وغيره وروح جديدة لصاحب الارض = تعادل ايجابي لصاحب الارض رفع من قيمته الفنية بين الدول فاكتسب الضعيف سمعة طيبة للفريق وكسب ارضية اعلامية واسعة . (الكاميرون 1ـ السودان1 )فريق ضعيف (زائر) + فريق ضعيف (صاحب الارض) = تشجيع عادي + ضعف مستوى = خسارة اكثر من عادية لصاحب الارض ونتيجة عادلة. ( يمكنكم اختيار اي مباراة لعبها المنتخب السوداني ضد اي منتخب عندما كان السودان تحت امرة المدرب الانجليزي قسطنطين ) .
سنواصل باذن الله،،،

[/justify]
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*وهذا ما حدث في مباراة السودان وسويزلاند فلقد دخل اللاعبون الى ارض الملعب ونتيجة المباراة في جيبهم ولن ينكر احد اذا قلنا بانهم تفاجأوا باداء الضيوف الجميل في ارضية الملعب لكن ما لم يكن يعرفونه هو عدم فوزهم باكثر من ثلاثة اهداف وكان بامكان مازدا ان يغير الوضع تماما عندما فطن كل من بالاستاد ومن يتابع على التلفاز بان وضعية صانع الالعاب فيصل العجب لم تكن على مايرام بسبب تغيير مكان تواجده داخل الميدان وبسبب ان العجب لم يلعب في خانته المفضلة كصانع العاب حر كما ان وجود مصعب في مكان الظهير الايسر يحد من تحركاته مما حرم المنتخب من جهوده الهجومية وواضح انه كانت تؤكل اليه مهام دفاعية تقيد من حركته وتحد منها بدرجة كبيرة وقد شاهدنا مصعب كثيرا في بطولة المحليين وهو يتقدم ويهدف في المرمى ولم تكن وضعيته بهذه الطريقة في بطولة المحليين بل كان يدافع ويهاجم بضراوة وكان مصدر خطورة ضد فرق كان مستواها افضل من سيوزيلاند مليون مرة ولكنا شاهدناه بالامس وهو في غير مستواه العالي .
عموما الاعلام الرياضي بمختلف الوانه ساهم وبقدر كبير في نتيجة مباراتنا امام سويزلاند ولم يعط المباراة التضخيم اللازم لها لان الكل توقع فوز المنتخب باكثر من خمسة اهداف او على الاقل خمسة اهداف دون رد خاصة وان منتخب غانا فاز على الكنغو بثلاثية في عقر دراها وهذا يعني ان منتخب غانا عازم وبقوة على عدم التفريط في صدارة المجموعة وان مباراتنا معه في الختام ستكون هي الفيصل هذا اذا فاز منتخبنا على سويزلاند بارضها وتعادل او فاز على الكنغو ايضا بارضها . 
عندها لكل حادث حديث 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاعلام كان له دور مؤثر في تاخر الفوز ووقوفه عند الرقم تلاته
للاسف كان دوره سلبي اكثر وابتعد عن التحفيز بموضوعية لاعبين وجماهير
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الاعلام كان له دور مؤثر في تاخر الفوز ووقوفه عند الرقم تلاته
للاسف كان دوره سلبي اكثر وابتعد عن التحفيز بموضوعية لاعبين وجماهير



مشكور الاخ مريخابي كسلاوي على المتابعة والرد 
نعم تقع على كاهل الاعلام الرياضي بكل عناصره 
لكن المدرب مازدا واللاعبون كان لهم الدور الاكبر لانهم المنفذون لهذه المباراة لذا كان من واجب اللاعبين ان يرتقوا لتقديم مباراة افضل وارقى بكثير مما شاهدنا 
اشكرك واتمنى التوفيق للجميع،،،
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*
طريقة القوس :
هي احدى طرق كرة القدم الحديثة والتي انتهجتها منتخبات واندية عريقة في كرة القدم امثال اسبانيا والبرازيل والارجنتين ومن جانب الاندية اندية برشلونة وريال مدريد وغيرها من الاندية ذائعة الصيت ، حيث قلما تجد  في هذه المنتخبات لاعبين لا يتمتعون بمهارات عالية لان الطريقة تحتاج الى مقومات وعناصر لا بد من توفرها في الفريق الذي يرغب في تطبيقها على ارض الواقع واهم هذه العناصر هي :
·         كل اللاعبين ذوو مهارات عالية ومتمكنين تماماً من انفسهم 
·         الخبرة للاعبين مطلوبة في هذه الطريقة ولا تنفع مع اللاعبين الجدد حتى وان توفرت لديهم المهارة العالية.
·         لياقة بدنية عالية ومتطورة ونفس واحد لاكثر من تسعين دقيقة.
·         لاعبين تركيزهم جيد في الملعب وفهمهم للتكتيك عال وراقي جدا ويستوعبون خطة المدرب ويسعون لتطبيقها في الملعب .
·         تجريب الطريقة اكثر من مرة مع فرق ضعيفة للغاية ومن ثم التدرج في تطبيقها في الدوري او امام الفرق القوية.
·         من المناسب لغالبية المدربين تطبيق الطريقة امام الفرق الضعيفة لانها تؤتي ثمارها وتكون نتائجها الايجابية باهرة وملفتة .
·         ان يتميز اللاعبون الذين يؤدون بهذه الطريقة بالاصرار والحماس والقوة والروح العالية والنفس الطويل داخل الميدان طيلة زمن اللقاء وهذا يتطلب لعب مباريات ودية يكون زمنها اكثر من 100 دقيقة حتى يتعود اللاعبون على ذلك .
وللاسف الشديد كل هذه العوامل لا تتوفر بنسبة كبيرة في لاعبي السودان او المحترفين الذين يلعبون معهم وبالتالي فان تطبيقها في السودان يكون بصفة نادرة وفي المباريات الودية تحديداً ولو تجرأ مدرب وقام بتطبيق هذه الطريقة في اي من مباريات الدوري فان الفريق سيفشل فيها بدرجة كبيرة وبالتالي يحدث ما يسمى (بالخرجمة ) فينفرط عقد النظام داخل الملعب وتسود الهرجلة ويفقد بعض اللاعبين ادوارهم ووظائفهم داخل الميدان وبالتالي تكون النتيجة تحصيل حاصل ومنظر غير جيد للفريق ( وبهدلة ) .
لكن السودان كان يمكن ان يطبق هذه النظرية او الطريقة في مباراته امام سيوزلاند لانها كانت الانسب والافضل لعدة عوامل اولاً الفريق الضيف مصنف بانه فريق ضعيف وامكانيات لاعبي السودان تفوقه في المستوى وايضا عامل الخبرة لكن فارق اللياقة البدنية كان سيظهر حيث لم نكن نعلم بان لياقة لاعبي السودان كانت متدنية خاصة في نهاية المباراة .
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*عموما اختصاراً للطريقة فانها تكون على النحو التالي :
تقسيم الميدان الى عدد ثلاثة اقواس القوس الاول يبدأ من الدفاع ويتكون من رباعي الخط الدفاعي ثم القوس الثاني يتكون من ظهيري الجنب مع لاعبي المحور ثم القوس الثالث يتكون من صانع الالعاب مع مهاجمي الفريق ومع ظهيري الجنب وهو القوس الذي يجب ان يكون فيه عدد اللاعبين اكثر بزيادة العددية حتى يحدث الاختراق والوصول الى المرمى .
وتبدأ الطريقة من خلال تركيز اللاعبين على عدم لعب التمريرة الخاطئة مع فتح خانة للزميل مع التحرك بسرعة هائلة الى الامام ومن ثم دعم الزميل باسرع وقت ممكن ثم التحرك للامام بحيث تنتقل الكرة بهدوء من الطرف اليمين مثلا بله جابر الى سفاري ثم الى سيف مساوي ثم الى مصعب ثم تنتقل الكرة الى القوس الثاني في خط الوسط بتمرير الكرة لاحد لاعبي المحور الشغيل مثلا ثم الى عمر بخيت ثم الى احدى ظهيري الجنب بله جابر مثلا ثم خروج احد المهاجمين لبله جابر مع وجود صانع الالعاب ثم التفكير في عكس الكرة داخل الخط وفي حالة عدم تمكن الظهير من عكس الكرة الى داخل خط 18 لاحد اللاعبين يرجع الظهير الايمن بله بلعب الكرة الى صانع الالعاب وبدوره يلعب لاحد المهاجمين وبدوره يلعب الى لاعب المحور والذي يكون قد تحرك من موقعه في القوس الثاني الى القوس الثالث فيتحرك بلعب الكرة لاعب الوسط الشمال الذي بدوره يلعب الكرة الى احد المهاجمين بالشمال او الظهير الشمال ايهما كان في موقع افضل لعكس الكرة واثناء ذلك يجب على المهاجمين الاثنين التحرك لخلخلة الدفاع بدون كرة مع الزيادة العددية للاعبي الاطراف بدخول بله جابر الى المنطقة الخطرة في الناحية اليمين ولاحظ ان الكرة حاليا في يسار الميدان فاما ان يعكس مصعب او يرجع بالكرة لاحد لاعبي الوسط وهذا بدوره له الخيار حسب ظروف الملعب بتسليم الكرة الى احد المهاجمين النازلين للقوس الثاني او تسليمها لصانع الالعاب ويجب ان يتذكر اللاعبون بانه في حالة نزول احد المهاجمين للقوس الثاني فيجب ان يتحرك الاطراف بصورة غير مرئية الى داخل القوس الثالث وعلى الطرف حيث انه عندما ينزل احد المهاجمين فانه يجر معه مدافعين الى القوس الثاني وبالتالي يصبح قوس المهاجمين الثالث خالي من الرقابة ويمكن التمرير لهم لعكس الكرة ومن ثم التهديف في المرمى .
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*تعتمد الطريقة كما ذكرت على تقارب اللاعبين وتناقلهم للكرة في سهولة مع الحرص كل الحرص على عدم قطع الكرة نهائيا وتأتي هذه الطريقة بهذا الاسلوب نسبة لان الفريق الضيف مهاراته ضعيفة ولا يحسن التغطية لذلك تنفع معهم هذه الطريقة ونسبة لارتفاع مهارات الفريق فانه يسهل عليه التنقل والتقدم ولعب التمريرة المحكمة داخل الميدان مع اللعب في شكل مثلثات ومربعات واقواس وتجريب كل جنبات المرمى بحيث يكون الهجوم من الاطراف والعمق وايضا عن طريق التهديف ويحرص اللاعب المهدف في المرمى على عدم خروج الكرة في الاوت بحيث يهدف بتركيز في المرمى ولحظة التهديف يجب ان يندفع مهاجمين نحو المرمى لان الكرة قد ترتد من القائم او العارضة او حارس المرمى وهي احدى الاحتمالات الثلاثة ورابعها ان يمسك الحارس بالكرة وخامسها ان تخرج الكرة في الاوت وسادسها ان تذهب الى ضربة ركنية فهناك ثلاثة احتمالات لضياع التهديفة وثلاثة احتمالات ايضا لعودة الكرة لارض الملعب ، اذا فاحتمال احراز هدف من التهديفة سواء كانت من خارج خط 18 او داخل الخط هي ثلاثة احتمالات .
اما بالنسبة للضربة الركنية فيجب ان يلعبها متخصص اما بتمرير الكرة لاقرب زميل بالقرب من الراية الركنية او عكس الكرة وضمان ترجمتها في المرمى وان لم يكن هناك ضمان كاف لترجمة الكرة في المرمى بضربة رأسية او خلافه فلا يجب المجازفة بلعب الركلة الركنية داخل المرمى ولا بد من لعبها بتمريرة ثم البدء في اجراء عملية الاقواس بالتحكم في الكرة والاستحواز عليها من كامل الفريق ومن ثم البحث عن منفذ للمرمى اثناء سير المباراة .
النقطة المهمة في هذه الطريقة هو انه وبمجرد قطع الكرة من الخصم فانه يجب ان يواجه صعوبة كبيرة في انتقال الكرة بين افراد لاعبيه ولا يجب ان تنتقل الكرة لاكثر من لاعبين على اقل تقدير واحد واثنين والثالثة الكرة اما مقطوعة او خارج الملعب او عمل فاول تكتيكي بمعنى انه لا احتمال رابع امام الفريق الضيف فيجب التصرف باسرع وقت ممكن لارجاع الكرة واستمرار اللعب بالضغط على الخصم فورا عند الفقدان لاستعادة الكرة مع تقفيل كل اللاعبين دفعة واحدة بمعني كل لاعب يغطي اللاعب الذي امامه مع تضييق المساحات على الخصم لاستعادة الكرة .
هذه هي الطريقة المثلى والتي تلعب بها فرق الارجنتين والبرازيل والمكسيك واسبانيا في كل مبارياتها ولو لاحظتم فلقد لعبت الارجنتين في كأس العالم الاخيرة والتي اقيمت بجنوب افريقيا بذات الطريقة لكن مشكلة هذه الطريقة بانها لا تنفع مع كل الفرق التي يمكن ان تقابلها فهناك فرق تنفع معها وتعطي نتائج ايجابية عندما تطبقها داخل الميدان بينما هناك فرق خاصة الفرق القوية لا تنفع معها هذه الطريقة .
وان افضل المنتخبات التي قامت بتطبيق هذه الطريقة هو المنتخب الاسباني والذي استطاع ان ينال كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب افريقيا حيث طبق هذه الطريقة بدرجة امتياز مع كل الفرق التي قابلها ولم تستطع كل الفرق التي قابلت الاسبانين ان تفك شفرتهم وذلك لاتباعهم اسلوب السرعة والمهارة العالية والانسجام الذي توفر لهم والخبرة العالية مع التكتيك العالي وحفظهم لكلام مدربهم وتطبيقه بحذافيره على ارض الواقع وكما ذكرت ساعدتهم عوامل كثيرة في تطبيق هذه الطريقة بافضل ما لديهم من لاعبين .
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*كنا نتعشم خيرا بان يلعب مازدا بهذه الطريقة امام منتخب سويزلاند فعلى الاقل كنا سنخرج فائزين عليهم باكثر من خمسة اهداف صافية ولكن لاعبنا السوداني بصراحة هذه الطريقة لا تنفع معه ابداً لان هناك عدة عناصر غير متوفرة فيه بينما تتوفر عناصر اخرى للطريقة وحتى ان كان الخصم ضعيفا كما كان منتخب سويزلاند فان لاعبينا تنقصهم بعض المهارات وايضا اللياقة البدنية العالية التي تمكن اللاعب من اللعب بصورة متواصلة طوال التسعين دقيقة بالاضافة الى الاستيعاب العالي والاستمرارية في تطبيق التكتيك طوال وقت المباراة مع الاندماج تماما في الخطة وعدم الخروج منها لاي سبب كان ولكن لدى لاعبينا بعض السلبيات مثل السرحان والتوهان والضعف والجري وراء الاستعراض والتجاوب مع الجماهير احياناً عند استلام الكرة مع عدم التصرف احيانا كثيرا عند الضغط من الخصم فمثلا موسى الزومة كثيرا ما لا يعرف كيفية التصرف عندما يتم الضغط عليه من جانب الخصم فتخرج الكرة من قدمه الى الخصم مباشرة او الى التماس او يطفهشا عالية دون تركيز وذلك لسببين اولها عدم وجود لاعب فاتح خانة امامه يمكن ان يسمله الكرة والثاني لضعف ذهنيته وعدم تصرفه السريع فاحياناً يقوم بلعب كرات يحتار معها المشجع فعندما تكون الكرة في امان الله ويتناقلها اللاعبون برشاقة وخفة واحكام فتصل الى موسى فيتم الضغط عليه لتمر الكرة من بين قدميه الى رمية تماس وتكون قد ضاعت الهجمة وقتلت في مهدها علما بان الفرق التي تطبق هذه الطريقة لا يوجد فيها لاعب يمكن ان يكون بمواصفات موسى الزومة . (مع الاعتذار للاعب ) . 
فتكم بالف عافية مع التحية والتقدير لكم 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*نادر يا رائع من الامس متابع البوست القيم بس ما عايز اتداخل حتى افقد تسلسل البوست 
واصل يا حبيب نستمتع كثير بالتحليل التخصصي الذي اشك بان اللجنة الفنية بالاتحاد العام قد قامت بهكذا تحليل قبل او بعد المباراة 
تخريمة :
سوف نقوم بفتح بوست لمباراة انتركلوب والمريخ اتمنى ان تقوم بتحليل اداء الفريقين في المباراة الاولي وكذلك توقعتك الفنية للمباراة القادمة 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

نادر يا رائع من الامس متابع البوست القيم بس ما عايز اتداخل حتى افقد تسلسل البوست 
واصل يا حبيب نستمتع كثير بالتحليل التخصصي الذي اشك بان اللجنة الفنية بالاتحاد العام قد قامت بهكذا تحليل قبل او بعد المباراة 
تخريمة :
سوف نقوم بفتح بوست لمباراة انتركلوب والمريخ اتمنى ان تقوم بتحليل اداء الفريقين في المباراة الاولي وكذلك توقعتك الفنية للمباراة القادمة 



 
الاخ طارق 
شكرا لكلماتك الرائعة 
وبانتظار فتح بوست لمباراة المريخ وانتركلوب خاصة وان الرحلة في رحاب المريخ تكون اجمل خاصة لو كانت بين السطور .
لك مني معزة خاصة  
وانا ايضا من المتابعين لمواضيعك الثرة ومشاركاتك خاصة الثابتة  في المنبر ودائما ما استفتح كل يوم بقراة يراعك الدفاق وعطائك الثري للمنبر .
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*كنت قد ختمت البوست لكن اخونا رد اخونا طارق حامد جعلني اواصل فيه فشكرا له 
احياناً كثيرة نقول بان اللاعب السوداني يتألق ويقدم مباريات رائعة وجميلة فيعطي انطباع للمشجع بانه الافضل والاحسن وانه اللاعب المناسب في المكان المناسب لكنه للاسف لا يستمر في تألقه كثيراً سواء كان مع المنتخب او مع ناديه لقد شاهدنا كاريكا مثلا يتألق مع الهلال في مباراة الموردة الدورية فبعد دخوله في المباراة احرز هدفين جميلين وبذل فيهما مجهود خرافي لكنه في مباراة السودان وسويزلاند صام عن الاهداف ولم يسجل بل انه تأني في كرة كان يمكن ان نسجل منها لو مرر الكرة لبشة الخالي من الرقابة .
فلماذا يكون اللاعب السوداني بهذا الشكل لماذا يتذبذب مستواه ويتأرجح بين الحينة والحين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
جوابي لكم سيكون في كلمة واحدة هي غياب العلمية في تعلم اللاعب السوداني لكرة القدم ، فاللاعب السوداني موهوب ما في ذلك شك لكنه لم يدخل مدارس سنية عندما كان صغيرا وبالتالي هو لم يتعلم كرة القدم منذ صغره بطريقة علمية مدروسة ليعرف كيف يتصرف ويجيد التصرف في مواقف كثيرة ، فكثيرا ما نشاهد في الدوريات العالمية مباريات في كرة القدم مستواها ليس بينه وبين مستوانا اي تقارب من جميع النواحي والفرق بيننا وبينهم يظهر جليا في تعلمهم للكرة بصورة علمية مدروسة وان اللاعب من هؤلاء تدرج في مدارس سنية وتعلم كرة القدم بالاضافة الى قانون اللعبة وبعض المناشط الاخرى التي تساعده في تعلم كرة القدم بالاضافة الى الدراسة الاكاديمية التي تمكنه من فهم كلام المدرب واستيعابه ثم التدرج حتى الوصول الى العالمية ليصبح لاعب مشهور . قد يقول قائل بان رونالدو ورونالدينهو وغيرهم قد اشتهروا بالرغم من انهم لعبوا في الشوارع لكني اقول بانهم قد دخلوا مدارس كرة قدم بعد تلقفتهم اعين المدربين الفاحصين منذ نعومة اظافرهم فتربوا وهم ينهلون من معين هذه المدارس الرياضية والتي تعلم النشئ كيف يثبت الكرة وكيف يتحكم فيها وتعلمه المهارات الاساسية لكرة القدم بينما تجدنا هنا في الدوري الممتاز مازال مدربينا يشرحون للاعبين كيفية الوقوف الصحيح للمدافعين عند تنفيذ الضربة الركنية او كيفية التحرك في الخط الهجومي للمهاجمين عند بداية الهجمة . علما بان هذه الاشياء يتعلمها اللاعب وهو في سن مبكرة قبل ان ينضج عوده ويحدد مساره في اي خانة سيلعب .
سنواصل 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*حتى نبني مجداً لكرة القدم في السودان فان الموهبة وحدها لا تكفي ، لكن الموهبة تجعلنا نفوز في بعض المرات ونستمتع بهذا الفوز ونصنع منه انجازاً لانفسنا ونضعه في امهات كتب تاريخنا الرياضي حتى يحمله الاجيال جيلاً بعد جيل .
ولكن في حقيقة الامر نحن انتصرنا في كرة القدم في كثير من الاحيان بالموهبة زائدا قوة الارادة والحماس الدافق الذي يغطي على الكثير من العيوب التي تظهر لنا في كل المباريات التي ننتصر فيها ، فمباراة المريخ وانتركلوب التي كانت في استاد المريخ ظهر فيها المريخ بعيوب كثيرة وسلبيات متعددة لكن الانتصار الذي تحقق وصنعه اللاعبون بهدفين دون رد غطى على كل العيوب او على جزء كبير منها وبقى الجزء الذي جعل المريخ ينتصر بهدفين فقط هو الباقي ولم يخف الكثيرون تخوفهم من مباراة الرد ليس لان المريخ فاز بهدفين فقط ولكن لان الضيوف استعرضوا بعض مهاراتهم والتي اظهروها داخل استاد المريخ فاذا كان الضيوف قد فعلوا ذلك باستاد المريخ فكيف سيكون حالهم في ارضهم وبين جماهيرهم .
هذا ما سوف اجيب عليه في بوست مباراة المريخ وانتركلوب باذن الله حسب وعدنا للاخ طارق حامد بالكتابة فيه 
فالمريخ ذهب الى الانتر وقد خلف وراءه خوفاً كبيراً جعل انصاره يضعون ايديهم على قلوبهم بينما شاهدنا فرحا نسبيا وتحفظا للضيوف بعد نهاية مباراتهم معنا في الرد كاسل ، فكان التوجس والخوف هما سمة الجمهور السوداني والتحفظ والسكوت من قبل الانتر الانجولي .
على اعتبار ان هناك جولة اخرى مرتقبة ستكون عشية السبت القادم باذن الله .
ولكل مقام مقال 
لكم كل التحية والمنى  

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*أعتقد ان تركيبة اللاعب السودانى النفسية ليها اثر كبير فى نتائج المباريات سواءً كانت مباريات الاندية او المنتخب ، فتجد اللاعب عندما تقترب المباراة من النهاية يكون فقد التركيز الذهنى لذلك كثيراً تلج مرمى فرقنا اهداف قاتلة فى الزمن بدل الضائع وهذه مشكلة استعصت على كل المدربين المتعاقبين على تدريب انديتنا او المنتخب ....
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

فلماذا يكون اللاعب السوداني بهذا الشكل لماذا يتذبذب مستواه ويتأرجح بين الحينة والحين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


جوابي لكم سيكون في كلمة واحدة هي غياب العلمية 



 

[justify] 
سعيد ان اكون سبب في مواصلتك للبوست ...
العلمية للاسف شملت العالم كله فاصبح اهتمام الرياضة مثل مثل الاهتمام بالدارسة فاصبحت تنشئ الاكاديمية الرياضية للصغار ويتم التدريس فيتخرج منها النشئ بفكر احترافي ...
للاسف طبعا في السودان حارب شداد الفرق السنية بحجة انه بها تزوير في الاعمار فتراجعت رياضتنا و اصبحنا نصنف مع الضعفاء في العالم وتطورت دول كانت في السابق ترتيبها من خلفنا 
[/justify]
*

----------

